# Ohio Gun law questions



## baggedgp (Jun 12, 2006)

Well im leaving tonight for ohio for 2 weeks for work, Im wanting to take me handgun with me for the extra peace of mind. I don't have a ccw Yet, So what are the laws for me taking my handgun with me on this trip? Im from michigan if that matters any!!!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Check www.packing.org


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

2400 said:


> Check www.packing.org


I was gonna tell him the same thing


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

www.handgunlaw.us

That is another great site for information.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Shhhhhh.....Don't tell anybody and it will be OK. :wink:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Method said:


> www.handgunlaw.us
> 
> That is another great site for information.


+1


----------

